# AKATSUKI! MEN IN CLOAKS OF SEX!



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a while >u<!!! Hi everybody!!!! Do you love AKATSUKI?! WELL I LOVE AKATSUKI! SO HAVE SOME AKATSUKI CRAP BY ME =D! There's alot of stuff so I'm sorry if it's load-fail XD but i love you all! wwww


*Spoiler*: _AKATSUKI IS SOOO AWESOME_ 



 Let's start with some stuff then move to sketches and oekaki! >u<


I have nothing to say about this XD!!! I may be the gheyest person on NF though =D


A quicky I did for the LULZ >u< wwwwww


A little something I did for my Tobi-seme (Mikutashi) C: Mind the wapanese XD

Some oekaki by me that I like better @_@ I oekaki/ sketch-a-kaki... ALOT





Some doujinshi sketch-crap I made XD read R> L


Dei: Danna
Saso: Aa?
Dei: I BAKED A CAKE FOR YOU wwww
mind the wapanese XD


A REAAAAALLY sketchy doujinshi page I made for fun XD Didn't post anywhere but here.

Not planning to finish this. too emo. @_@;; XDwwwwww


Oh... I just FAIL at colouring. @_@

COUGH I really wanna do a collab with my Orochimaru no Danna XD she's so awesome COUGH



I feel like my siggy I made makes me look like a pedo =/


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL @ the first pic. 

At first, I thought you posted the wrong pic, then I took a closer look and I realized what it was! XD


----------



## Sai (Aug 10, 2007)

Omg I love you so much, you are so fantastic and please do finish your doujinshi there, i really want to see who gonna jump off the building    and I love how you drew Deidara there, he looks so cute and hot. Kakuzu looks good too and well done on those roses they looks so pretty there.

Ps : you're so talented and great and plz do continue the suicide doujinshi there lol. You're the best ^^


----------



## Vanity (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh wow, that's a lot of pics. All very well done though.

They look so fruity/girly in that first pic. I wonder what they would think if they saw that! It's a good pic though.


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 10, 2007)

they are awesome!


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 10, 2007)

Dot~ HAHAHAHA YEAH! IT'S TOBI SASORI AND DEIDEI XD!!!! It's not "P" on their shirts~ It's "A" for AKATSUKI >u<~~~ wwwwwww

OROCHIMARU NO DANNA~ PLX HAVE MY BABIES D; I'M NOT WORTHY!!! I want's to collab with you SOBAD! D; YOU'RE TOO AWESOME!!! I LOVES YOU!!! I'll finish the doujinshi for you >u<!! just for you! >u<~~ wwww

Kyasurin Yakuto~ THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! >O<!!! I'm not worthy!www They'd be like "LOL WUT?" either that or just love themselves because they get to catch wind under their skirts ;D~~~~ XD!! wwwwwwww

saku-saku~ Thank you ;u;~~ wwwww


----------



## Morwain (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesomeness I love the first pic tis so very fun.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 10, 2007)

Man you are one of the most crazy artists I know with how you type like that and always sound so hyper. o_o

It's awesome. LOL.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyway, ah, your work is amazing, and your enthusiasm is amusing. Just idle curiosity, random question, do you ever visit 4chan?

Beautiful colors with the Akatsuki members of the first one. The bow in Sasori's hair makes me smile and Deidara looks so sweet. I love the way you designed their oufits and matched the colors to their background. Tobi's mischievous expression makes me happy. The next one of Sasori and Deidara together, I like how sweet and happy you made the both of them look together. The addition of stars is a nice touch.

My favorite out of all these works is probably the one of Deidara and Tobi. I could totally imagine his reaction being that if he ever realized that Tobi was someone with the eyes he so despised. Sasori's pissed off look is just priceless. Kisame dressed up as Haruhi, it is just so wrong that it is beautiful. Sasori's kind of out of it expression next to the gumball jar is amazing, wonder if they were drugged. I like how you added different colors to the basic grey of his outfit.

I absolutely love the one of Kakuzu, you made him look so innocent with beautifully wide green eyes, wonderfully drawn and shaded roses as well. Deidara baking a cake for Sasori is precious, and Sasori's expression in the last panel is so wonderfully goofy. I'm very much interested in seeing how your doujinshi will turn out. Sasori's expression in the next to last panel of the first page is adorable. It is nice seeing them dressed up as students even though it does makes me laugh a little to see them in skirts. And the last one of Sasori, I like the softness to it all and his rather soulless eyes match him so well.

And you do a wonderful job of coloring, you shouldn't think otherwise.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 10, 2007)

Morwain~ Thank you~~~ wwww

Kyasurin Yakuto~ HELLS YEAH! IM IN YOUR MSN TALKING TO YOU XD good night sweety!!! >u<

Yakushi Kabuto~ WAAAAAH YOU'RE COMMENTS ALWAYS MAKES ME SOO HAPPY >U< THANK YOU SO MUCH I'M NOT WORTHY D;!!! Yeah I'm an INTERNET HATE MACHINE IN PUREST FORM! XD Well not really XD!!! I just lurk /cm/~~ Think of me when you see 10+ Akatsuki threads ALL MAXXED OUT ;D.. 420chan is fun.. but that place... that place is pure evil XD!!!! love them  XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2007)

♥Body Buddy♥ said:


> Yakushi Kabuto~ WAAAAAH YOU'RE COMMENTS ALWAYS MAKES ME SOO HAPPY >U< THANK YOU SO MUCH I'M NOT WORTHY D;!!! Yeah I'm an INTERNET HATE MACHINE IN PUREST FORM! XD Well not really XD!!! I just lurk /cm/~~ Think of me when you see 10+ Akatsuki threads ALL MAXXED OUT ;D.. 420chan is fun.. but that place... that place is pure evil XD!!!! love them  XD


Good to know my comments make you happy! And ahaha! I was thinking you were one of the people involved in /cm. This is mostly because I saw someone link to an oekaki board that you visited and I saw your Deidara fanart floating around along with that Kakuzu with the roses in those lovely Kakuzu floods recently.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 10, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto~ XD I was their ring leader XD!!!!!! "FUCK YEAH KAKUZU! GO GO GO!" Well!!! It's because Akatsuki is sooo awesome >u<~~~~~www XD!! Like Planning  to flood 4chan with a different Akatsuki every week XD, something like that XD >u<~~ Thank you!! YOU MAKE ME SO HAPPY!!!! >U<!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! /cm/ makes me happy XD!!!! wwwwwwwww


----------



## Vongola (Aug 10, 2007)

YAY! these are awsome!!!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Aug 10, 2007)

they look all so cool!
 I love it!


----------



## Seany (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol god you rock


----------



## Hio (Aug 10, 2007)

Like them all


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it!  It wins!


----------



## drackcove (Aug 10, 2007)

Kisame = haruhi? *explode* (its just so wrong!)


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2007)

I will never lose that image of the power puff Akatsuki, I fear it has been burned into my mind forever.


----------



## Erinelle (Aug 10, 2007)

Brilliant! They are all really well drawn and so funny! I love the first one! And all the Deidara/Sasori stuff!Well done, and please keep it up!Do you have a DA account at all?
Well done and I love the signiture by the way with Sasori, lol fantastic!


----------



## Elle (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the 'Guardian Angel' Doushini... very funny.  Would love to see more.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 10, 2007)

♥Body Buddy♥ said:


> I haven't posted here in a while >u<!!! Hi everybody!!!! Do you love AKATSUKI?! WELL I LOVE AKATSUKI! SO HAVE SOME AKATSUKI CRAP BY ME =D! There's alot of stuff so I'm sorry if it's load-fail XD but i love you all! wwww
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _AKATSUKI IS SOOO AWESOME_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _AKATSUKI IS SOOO AWESOME_ 




Nee-chan, why must you do this?


----------



## Denji (Aug 10, 2007)

Good pics and all, but seriously, WHAT'S WITH THE CAPS?!


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the one of me the most.


----------



## Aeld (Aug 10, 2007)

you're a bit of a legend arent you? @_@

v nice!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Aug 10, 2007)

Awww XD OMG I LOVE the one of Kakuzu  If he asked me that, the answer would be YES. XD


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 10, 2007)

AkatsukiFish~ Thank you~~~~ wwwww
nefer_sbedjieb~ 3Q~~~~~~wwwwwww
Lone~ you rocks too C:~~~~ww
Hio~ AAAaaw ;w;~~ wwwww
Tea_and_Cookies~ NO U WIN XD!! ww Thanks~~~~ wwwww >u<
drackcove~ It gave me epic LULZ though! XD
Viral~ XD!!!!! Me too! But I like Sasori's smile~~~~ ;w;~
Erinelle~ Thank you >u<~~~ If you click on the sasori gif, XD It actually leads you to my DA XD starizzy.deviantart.com~~ wwww
BelleDragon~ I'll always draw more for you~~~ XD
Knight of Fate~ XD I just wanted to make Kisame say that, then I was thinking of you and he turned into Haruhi XD!!!!
Denji~ I DUNNO BUT I TYPE LIKE THIS SOMETIMES D;! WWW
Kakuzu~ >u<~~~~~ wwwwww FUCK YEAH KAKUZU! =D
shrymmy~ XD Not really, I'm just very ghey and draw alot~ww
Deidara_kun_007~ Thank you!!!!! OMG YOU KNOW I DREW IT ON AKATSUKITARDS AND THEY WERE LIKE " KAKUZU IS MAI HAZUBANDO!" XD He has infinite waifu army!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Aug 10, 2007)

XD I'M SURE HE DOES! -is one of them- >> FUCK YEAH KAKUZU XD Is that from 4chan by chance? XD


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Aug 11, 2007)

The DeiTobi comic is so beautiful and hilarious.
And PPG Z Akatsuki's made me laugh for 5 minutes straight :rofl.
You have such a great artstyle. You MUST make more and I shall worship you =w=


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2007)

Fantastic! They all look good. Diedara does look a lot like Ino in that picture, but that is just fine.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cooooolllll


----------

